# Cottontail Cottage or something else?



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

I was thinking about getting a Cottontail Cottage...
(http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/cottontail_cottages1) 

or something else similar to it for Morgan, now that he free-ranges in the bunny room.


For those with the cottontail cottage...is it roomy for the bunnies? How do they get up to the 2nd level? How long does it last until you're rabbit destroyed it? 

If you don't have a cottontail cottage, what do you have?


Pictures welcomed .


ETA:....I just found this (http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/inc/sdetail/41002) and it looks MUCH cooler :coolness:.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2009)

There is one of these cat furniture in the cuddle rooms at our shelter. Luvabun liked it so much, she bought something similar for her bunnies.






http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3088318


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 19, 2009)

Theres another site, and they have a ramp thing for sale for the second level. Also, you can get it in either Green or Purple. Hmm =/ Would you like me to look for it ?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

I like that cat tree, stand! I bet Morgan would like it too, but I want to get the kitties a really large cat tree online from Ebay for $140 with free shipping, so I think I'm just going to stick with getting Morgan a cardboard playhouse so he can eat it!
Brandy..I saw the ramp, haha! I guess I missed it before, somehow :foreheadsmack:.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2009)

we just place cardboard boxes on the floor after we have cut one hole in them--the bunnies do the rest. The boxes usually last about a month before they're too chewed away to provide a hiding place as well as being chewable. It's really funny at night listening to the "furniture" being arranged by whoever is out for the night--they all have their own preferences.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 19, 2009)

I recommend the Maze Haven:

http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/inc/sdetail/36161

I've had both the Cottontail Cottage and the Maze Haven, and the Maze Haven is by far the most popular among the buns. I'm on my second one. They seem to last about a year around here.


----------



## Spring (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm sure if you looked at how they are designed, you could easily recreate something similar. Just have to find boxes big enough!  

A good cheaper (or free!) alternative to the maze haven is just to assemble the pop boxes together, though it's a lot more flimsy. If I had smaller bunnies, I would do that.. but the only one that would be able to fit through that stuff would be Poppy and maybe Pebbles!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I think I am going to buy the "Mini Haven". I am afraid I don't have space in the bunny room for the regular maze haven. I would try to make my own, but the mini haven looks like it would be cooler for Morgan because of all the cardboard tabs sticking out for him to chew on . I'll see, though!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 19, 2009)

Amy they can get ontop of the maze, if you dont have enough space for the maze and their stuff you could always put their toys/blankets ontop.. =)


----------



## BethM (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree that the Maze Haven is the way to go! My bunnies like it far more than they do their Cottage. 
I just wish they'd had the Mini Maze when I got mine. The full-sized one is quite large!

I've had my Cottontail Cottage for about 2 years now, they just don't chew on it much. There is a ramp already inside when you assemble it, though it takes a few tries for the bunnies to learn how to use it. Since there's no "floor" on the bottom level, I used a flattened moving box, and they do LOVE to go in and tear up that floor.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 19, 2009)

I store my Maze Haven on its side when not in use. It doesn't take up much room at all.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

I think it would be cool to put toys and stuff on top of the maze haven...but I took down Morgan's cage to also give the animal room more space...so putting something its place would be pointless .

Now...how to convince Ryan just WHY we need a $27 piece of cardboard :shock:.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 19, 2009)

I bought the the Cottontail Cottage for Sassy when she was with us. She's passed away now.  But she loved it. She didn't tear it up. She liked hiding in it and she liked being on the very top of it. ....April


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2009)

I had the Cottontail Cottage condo and then a Ranch Cottage for Flash. He never chewed it and on the bottom floor of the condo I put one of those lambs wool round bed in there and the ranch I put those cat mats so he wouldn't slip. 

Patti how big are those holes in the Maze they look small.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 20, 2009)

Dayna:

The holes are about 7". Sparky and Scooter get through them just fine.


----------



## Evey (Jul 20, 2009)

Amy, 

I had this cottage for my rabbits, but they were very uninterested in it. However, I have been eyeing this wonderful looking cat furniture thingy from Walmart that looks PERFECT for bunnies. I can't find a picture anywhere online, but the brand is Sport Pet, and it's under $20. It is kind of like a 2 story pop up cat cube, but it's sturdy and lined with fleece.

I'll let you know how the bunnies like it once I finally buy it 

Kathy


----------



## Evey (Jul 20, 2009)

I bought it today! It's called a a Kitty Corner by Sport Pet Designs, and it was only $12.88 at Walmart. Toby, Mr. Evey, and Duchess have tried it out so far, and I think they really like it. I took some pictures of them before the batteries died in my camera. They haven't jumped to the top yet, but I'm sure in time they will 


This is what it looks like:






Toby in it:






Mr. Evey:







I hope this helps!

Kathy


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww....they look adorable in that, Kathy! That looks pretty nifty and I am sure Morgan would like it one day!

I do still want to order a cardboard play house, too, though....to keep Morgan chewing on that instead of carpet or woodwork (which he hasn't done yet, woo!).


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jul 30, 2009)

Instead of buying premade cardboard playhouses I have always made them. I work at a petstore and everyday we get in shipments I "steal" all the cardboard boxes and come home and make 2-3 story mansions for my Midas. He loves them and I like the price!


----------

